# where to get hypercos?



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

hi, does anyone know where i can get hypercos from, i am looking to buy them for my b14 sentra, but i cant seem to find a place that sells them, other than the gb on the forums. if anyone knows where, other than the hyperco site, that would be awesome...


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

they are sold out, no longer avaible for b14's only b13's


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

At this time, you'll have to locate them used. Bug Chris Scarpulla, he has run two group deals for these, with enough interest, he might talk Hyperco into doing another batch.


----------

